# Visit Visa 600



## Assad91 (5 mo ago)

Hi Dear's

Hope you all are fine, please can someone help me and suggest, i submit my file for visa 600 on 12-06-2022. and biometrics done on 20-06-2022. My travel date is 19-10-2022. I already bought a match ticket between Pak & Ind which will be held on 23rd October. I am from Dubai, and I also submitted my profile here. I am a Pakistani national. Now almost 73 days have passed and still didn’t get any result. on Immi portal my status is showing with "Further assessment".
Please help if someone is known and facing the same issue.
Thanks.


----------



## Mert vardar (5 mo ago)

I've been waiting for 50 days, I applied from turkey currently afghanistan is considered a priority and ukraine


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

Mert vardar said:


> I've been waiting for 50 days, I applied from turkey currently afghanistan is considered a priority and ukraine


Are you sure that Afghanistan and Ukraine citizens get priority for a tourist visa? I thought that was for refugee or similar visas.


----------



## Assad91 (5 mo ago)

Mert vardar said:


> I've been waiting for 50 days, I applied from turkey currently afghanistan is considered a priority and ukraine


i already booked air ticket & cricket match ticket, now suggest please what to do?


----------



## Mert vardar (5 mo ago)

If you have a reservation, cancel it to avoid losing money. I have friends who have been waiting for a visa for 6 months and whose flight tickets have been cancelled, their money wasted.


----------



## Assad91 (5 mo ago)

you are right, nothing we can do except wait, is there any contact number and ask about our visa status?


----------



## Mert vardar (5 mo ago)

Yes. Further assessment


----------



## kinwas700 (6 mo ago)

*Hi ALL Upcomming T20 Cricket World Cup 
I applied on 4TH of August i have the Tickets for pakistan matches i applaied wit hmy famliy i have done my my biomatric 7th of August. On august 22 I got Cnada Multiple visa with my family later i attached the copies of the visa for me and my family in the IMMI Account but untill now no update only shown further assessment i have to travel in mid of October*


----------



## Assad91 (5 mo ago)

kinwas700 said:


> *Hi ALL Upcomming T20 Cricket World Cup
> I applied on 4TH of August i have the Tickets for pakistan matches i applaied wit hmy famliy i have done my my biomatric 7th of August. On august 22 I got Cnada Multiple visa with my family later i attached the copies of the visa for me and my family in the IMMI Account but untill now no update only shown further assessment i have to travel in mid of October*


I submit my file on 12-06-2022 and biometrics done on 20-06-2022, still waiting and showing "Further assessment" on Immi account. what's you status?


----------



## Assad91 (5 mo ago)

Assad91 said:


> I submit my file on 12-06-2022 and biometrics done on 20-06-2022, still waiting and showing "Further assessment" on Immi account. what's you status?


i watched one video on YouTube recently, an expert was saying that there is large number of visa applications are still pending, they hired new visa officer for covering all these applications. but still these officers are under training. may be in September they will make process fast.


----------

